# Here is the begining of my new baby journal



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is my new setup. Had it for a while but just start the aquascaping. Summer is over :Cry: so i will have and spend more time for my scape.

aquarium Eheim wave 77gal

Filter eheim pro2 all bio
presurize co2 with milwaukey ph controller ph 6.5

light
4x t5 54w 2 power glow 
2 life glow
2x t8 zoomed 38w floral glow

Just started will add rock branch more plant any sugetion feel free

Sorry for the cloudy water keep comming back all the time if you have any idea why would gladly take the help.

Hope you like and have a nice day everybody.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful discus!
Add some more plants so you can help keep algae to a minimum and keep us posted!


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Very cool! I'm interested to see how that community of Discus get along, I'm pretty new to them. Great selection of fish, but the more cardinals, the better! I have a school of about 20 now, and believe me they get better with quantity. Curious, do you have any "utility" fish: algae eaters or scavengers?

Who knows what's causing the cloudy water, but I bet it will go away soon enough.

I think Jessie may be right. If you run into algae problems, cut down your photoperiod and/or add more plants, plants, plants!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

bdement said:


> Curious, do you have any "utility" fish: algae eaters or scavengers?


Yes i do! I have a pleco, yamato shrimp and a corydoras to help me.

The Discus all get along real well but there is always the a king an a low one so don't go with only 2 of them if you planning on getting some. I will add more cardinal in a near future we had problem with them at the petstore where i work so i am waiting for the problem to go away don't want to kill mine.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is an update

took the discus out And add new fish tetra penguin. less messy and the discus are more happy in there new tank setup taht is calibrate just for them 




























Happy Holiday


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

ARE THOSE GOLDFISH IN W/ THE DISCUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they need outa there now! the discus should be kept at temps of 84-90F and goldfish will die quickely in those conditions. also, how big is that tank it looks like there is a lot of discus in it compared to the tank size.


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

I call shenanigans.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes these are gold fish and there in a 86f water for the last 5 year. They are way more active then the one in the pond. These Goldfish have never been in water lower than 82 they like it and eat like pig and are in A1 shape.

The aquarium is a 120 gallon.


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

ok, srry for that little outburst you obviously know what your doing (though I urge others not to do this). tho still, keeping them w/ discus might be a bad idea. I cant imagine that 2 very large (and by the way healthy looking) comet goldfish dont produce a huge amount of waste, and w/ a discus thats a very bad thing, the goldfish count as like 3 discus in terms of waste, and goldfish can very aggessive.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I totaly agree with what you are saying moonstream and if anybody would to be doing the same thing it is a water change once a week and don't forget it. I am on sand so as soon i see waste acumulate a little i vacumme it right away.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here a New Update Add a lot of new plant change some of place and take some out that made a friend real happy :mrgreen:

Here is a new baby of mine if anybody know the name of that fish at the lfs they call it L201










Here are the new picture lots of new plant added will add some more wood and will work on the river soon too. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/40702-layout-looks-best.html

I am experementing with my new SLR tell me wath you think.










Would like to know If you think the back ground distract from the scape????


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is a little diy moonlight projet of mine i love the effect and it keep me from knoking my toe on the livingroom table :mrgreen:.










My favorite part it make the blue line of my cardinal glow at night


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ultimbo - I have one of those plecos. It's a queen arabesque. They stay small. I really like them. Enjoy!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

tex thanks a lot been loking for the name all over the place :bounce:


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is an update tell what you think of it so far


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is an update lots of change since last time tell me wath you think.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow the Discus are back!!! It's a good thing you manage to cover your background... nice!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is looking great! Love the wood you've added and the plants look so healthy. That red discuss is stunning, it just seems to glow.


----------

